# Lockstoff selber machen?



## Dooser75 (4. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
hat schon mal jemand von euch Lockstoffe (Knoblauch, Fruchtig, etc) selber gemacht, also welche die man zB.: auf den GF sprühen kann, oder in einer Paste drauf schmieren?

Und kann man evtl. auch die Eis Aromen dafür benutzen?

MfG


----------



## Taxidermist (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*



Dooser75 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat schon mal jemand von euch Lockstoffe (Knoblauch, Fruchtig, etc) selber gemacht, also welche die man zB.: auf den GF sprühen kann, oder in einer Paste drauf schmieren?
> 
> Und kann man evtl. auch die Eis Aromen dafür benutzen?
> ...



Abgesehen davon das ich es für Quatsch halte Gummis zu aromatisieren, warum Frucht, Eis oder Knobi Aromen und nicht fischig?
Son Kadaveröl, Fischgammel e.t.c., ich meine ist fürn Raubfisch naheliegender?

Jürgen


----------



## Gast (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Kauf dir 1 Liter Lachsöl, da hast du reichlich "Grundmasse" wo du die Gummis einlegen kannst.
Dazu ein paar Heilbutt oder Shrimps Pellets zermalen und fertig.
Oder Knoblauch mixen und dazu geben.
Im Asia Laden bekommst du auch fermentierte Fisch oder Garnelenpaste.
Ansonsten kannst du auch Lebensmittelaromen nehmen und die auf Alkohlbasis mischen.
Du kannst dir auch eine Spritze in der Apotheke besorgen und die Gummifische damit "impfen" 
Gibt doch tausende Möglichkeiten, musst nur fest daran glauben das so ein Zeug fängiger ist


----------



## Andal (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Probiers einfach aus und stelle selber fest, dass es nix bringt. #h


----------



## Dooser75 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das ich es für Quatsch halte Gummis zu aromatisieren, warum Frucht, Eis oder Knobi Aromen und nicht fischig?
> Son Kadaveröl, Fischgammel e.t.c., ich meine ist fürn Raubfisch naheliegender?
> 
> Jürgen



Ob es Quatsch ist, spielt hier jetzt mal keine Rolle und eine Antwort auf meine Frage ist das auch nicht wirklich. Vom Aroma her, waren die Beiden als Beispiel gedacht.

Danke und einen schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Dooser75 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ich empfehle: Frage richtig lesen !

Obs was bringt etc, spielt nichts zur Sache, sondern "hat es jemand schon mal selbst hergestellt"


MfG


----------



## zeepter1 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

An der Ostsee mische ich mir ab und zu was-Fischöl,Knoblauch und was vom fischen übrig ist z.Bsp. alte Wattwürmer, Muschelfleisch usw.
Mach ich in ein Gefäss und tauche den Wattwurm ein.

v.G.


----------



## Andal (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ja. Unter anderem das hier:

Xanthan, Asia Fishsauce, Öl und einen Schuss Maggi. Gibt einen toll klebrigen Mix, der es auch  nur  sehr mäßig bringt.


----------



## hermann 07 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Hallo
Ich hab schon mehrere Lockstoffe selbst gemixt
z.B. Knoblauchgranulat mit Rapsöl und ich hab auch Gummifische
in Fisch / Lachsöl eingelegt.....
hab es aber wieder bleiben lassen, da ich keinen Unterschied in der fängigkeit festgestellt habe und die Finger, Köder, Köderboxen und das Auto zu stark gestunken hat.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## west1 (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ein paar Zehen Knoblauch zerdrücken und in Öl einlegen, ein paar Tage ziehen lassen.
In der Zwischenzeit kaufst du dir in der Apotheke  Vaseline und eine leere Salbentube.

Vaseline im alten Kochtopf erhitzen, etwas von dem angesetzten Öl und Salz  dazugeben und mit der heißen Brühe die Tube von hinten füllen.

Wenn du nicht zuviel Öl unter die Vaseline gemischt hast gibt das im abgekühlten Zustand ne wunderbare Salbe mit der du den Gufi einschmieren kannst, und ja es bringt was!  #6


----------



## rippi (4. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ich mache mir oft Lockstoffe selbst. Was hast du für Sachen zur Verfügung und was/welche Aromen möchtest du damit speziell erzeugen?


----------



## Dooser75 (6. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*



rippi schrieb:


> Ich mache mir oft Lockstoffe selbst. Was hast du für Sachen zur Verfügung und was/welche Aromen möchtest du damit speziell erzeugen?



Hi,
ich wollte mir ganz gerne ein paar Pasten/Liquids machen, von den Aromen her will ich etwas experimentieren und wollte wissen wie die Erfahrungen mit selbst gemachten Aromen sind und was man als Träger benutzt.

MfG


----------



## rippi (6. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ja, je nach riechenden Stoff. Dazu müsste man wissen, welchen Geruchstoff du genau darstellen willst, um eine sinnvolle Applikation auf den Köder zu ermöglichen.


----------



## DrDosenbier (7. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Ob nun Kunstköder oder Futter/Köder für Friedfisch, Austern-/oder Fischsoße vom Asiaten! Salzig + Fischig.


----------



## Dooser75 (8. März 2018)

*AW: Lockstoff selber machen?*

Danke an alle für die Hinweise, ich werd mich in den nächsten Tagen mal ans Werk gehen.

MfG


----------

